# Microsoft Freelancer Multiplayer LAN Server List Problem?



## KnightChatX (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm trying to host the *Freelancer Game *locally via *LAN network* on a computer, but when I run *Freelancer with 1.1 update *and choose *Multiplayer *and *LAN *or *Internet *no servers show up in the *Server List *at all.

I've followed the documentation, tried to add the server to list manually using *Freelancer.exe -s<IP>:<Port>*
And even used the *Direct Connect tool *in the *Freelancer folder* to try and *add the server to the server list* that was but it doesn't work, *the server list remains totally empty*.

I've tried everything from disabling firewall and enabling router to forward to all ports on computer and I'm stumped now.

All the neccessary ports are open and listening and available, I've pinged the computer and it responds just fine.

Is there another way to get the *server IP listed *in the multiplayer *LAN server list*?

The picture I've attached to this message shows the LAN server list is empty.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi KnightChatX and welcome to TSF,

This is the official Freelancer 1.1 update.
http://www.moddb.com/games/freelancer/downloads/freelancer-patch-11
The Unofficial Freelancer 1.4 update (Try this if 1.1 fails)
http://www.moddb.com/games/freelancer/downloads/freelancer-unofficial-patch-14

Also if you ever want to play online here is a workround fix for the server listings.
http://www.moddb.com/games/freelancer/downloads/freelancer-global-server-workaround-v10

Any other mods/addons can be downloaded from: http://www.moddb.com/games/freelancer


----------



## KnightChatX (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks, I tried those and I still am *unable to see any servers listed*, my home *Freelancer Server *is not showing up in the *Multiplayer list *at all or any other server.

*I've tried these steps and still no luck:*
Added port range *2302 *to *2304 *to the router and computer firewall's.

Disabled the *router and computer firewall *now.

Installed the *update 1.1* and then* update 1.4*.

Installed and setup *IONCROSS Freelancer Server Operator*.

And I tried to manually add the *LAN server *using both a *192.xxx.xxx.xxx IP Address *and my networks actual IP Address with the *Freelancer shortcut *and using the *Direct Connect tool *and the *Server *still doesn't show up in the *Freelancer Multiplayer LAN Server List*.

So I'm stumped as to what the problem may be and how to get around this.

Oh, one thing I also noticed is, even after the updates are applied for some reason on the game screen it still says *Version 1.0*, could that have something to do with it?

I've attached picture that shows the *game screen showing version 1.0* in the lower right corner of the screen.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, it should definitely be showing the updated version.
That would explain why you can't see the server, it's running a different version to the client.

Try patching again, if not, try re-installing, then patch. I don't know why it wouldn't apply the update.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah the global server for freelancer is gone.you dont really need some of those updates.however you do need the global server workaround.that karlos posted.

http://www.moddb.com/games/freelancer/downloads/freelancer-global-server-workaround-v10

edit: i noticed you run windows vista.what virus program do you run?


----------



## KnightChatX (Feb 6, 2009)

*Pharoah *yeah I know the *Global Server* is gone. But I'm not trying to play the game Online I'm trying to host the *Freelancer Server *on my own computer at home so I can connect to the server on my own network.

Is a *Global Server *still required in order for me to host the the Server on my own network through *LAN*?

I believe the workaround is installed I'll check it again.

*McAfee Antivirus*, however everything's disabled, firewall, virus scanner. And the *router SPI firewall *is also turned off, as well as *Windows Firewall *and *McAfee Firewall*.

I'll try uninstalling Freelancer and doing it again.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

You could try playing a different Mod of the game. Discovery Freelancer is the most popular i have played on that for hours on end.
http://www.moddb.com/games/freelancer/downloads/discovery-freelancer-v484

however to properly install it you need the mod manager.
http://www.moddb.com/games/freelancer/downloads/freelancer-mod-manager-131

1. Install the mod manager
2. Download discovery mod
3. Start the mod manager
4. In the mod manager click "tools" and select "open mods folder"
5. Create a new folder called "Discovery"
6. Place the downloaded file into the new folder
7. Restart the mod manager
8. The new Mod should be in that list activate it and launch Freelancer from the bottom corner.

If the mod fails to be recognized i think you can double click on it and the mod manager will respond and unpack the mod files. It will then ask for a directory for the files to be placed. Make sure its that mod folder in the manager you extract them to. Then activate the mod.. (its been a while since i had to do this so im working off of memory)

Also you will need to move the Server workaround to this manager aswell. (I think)


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

oh i see you are trying to host your own game.in order for that to connect you will still need the server.set on a static ip,and the router allowed for an incoming connection.


----------



## Alphajomega (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi all,

I am experiencing similar problems.

I can not get the server list to come up for LAN on Windows Vista.

I have disabled all security programs that I can see and tried a direct connection, downloaded and applied patch 1.4. Still working through other solutions.

I have two servers running on my network; one on the Vista machine and one on an XP Machine. The XP machine can see and connect to both of them the Vista machine can see neither.

It looks like a problem with Vista, does anyone else have a server or client running on Vista successfully? (Just to confirm it can be done)

I have installed the global workaround patch and can see loads of global servers (not tried to connect to them yet) but still no servers hosted on my Lan.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,


----------



## Alphajomega (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok have sussed it thanks to help from the good people at void.

My problem was that I had norton 360 installed and *even* though I had all the security options switched off it still blocked the game. Just the fact you cant really disable it annoys the hell out of me so I wont be re-installing such a presumptous bit of software.

You need to use the special removal tool to get rid off it, standard uninstall doesnt work.

See 

http://www.voidserver.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=19882

For full instructions

In regard to the IP4/IP6 issue. if you run the server on an XP machine you can leave ip6 active, but if you run it on a vista machine you need to turn IP4 off aswell otherwise though you will see the server but you wont be able to connect to it.

Curiously I was able to see the XP Lan server after installing the global server fix, but was unable to connect to it until I had removed norton.

So to summarise:-
1. Remove all antivirus software on the blacklist (see link above)
2. Install freelancer
3. Install the 1.4 patch
4. Install the Global server workaround patch
5. If you want to run the server on Vista disable IP6 protocol.

Good luck.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

@the OP:
What is the make and model of both your modem and router?


----------

